# If you have had your gall bladder out



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 14, 2007)

I need to ask those of you who have had gall bladder trouble. Did you have indegestion trouble before you had it out?? OMG I have this horrible indegestion everyday. It only feels better if I eat something. Is this weird. I can't wait for Thursday to get rid of this thing.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Aug 14, 2007)

Indigestion,bloating,pain and constipation for some odd reason...The Dr. couldn't figure out the constipation part<shrugs>..

I hope every thing comes out ok for you Sandie..I had no problems with mine and I had it done it seems like a 100 years ago..I have a small incision on the right side of my stomach,that is how long ago it has been...I did have to change my diet afterwards for a couple of years until my body got use to digesting food without my gall bladder..


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 14, 2007)

tHAT'S EXACTLY WHAT MY SYMPTOMS HAVE BEEN tHANKS 




BubbleButtBabe said:


> Indigestion,bloating,pain and constipation for some odd reason...The Dr. couldn't figure out the constipation part<shrugs>..
> 
> I hope every thing comes out ok for you Sandie..I had no problems with mine and I had it done it seems like a 100 years ago..I have a small incision on the right side of my stomach,that is how long ago it has been...I did have to change my diet afterwards for a couple of years until my body got use to digesting food without my gall bladder..


----------



## Shosh (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Sandie, I had my Gall bladder out a long time ago. The main thing I remember about it all was the horrific radiating pain coming from the right side of my stomach. The pain was so bad that I would be lying on the floor in agony just crying. It was awful.
I wish you all the best for your op. 
Susannah


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 14, 2007)

I never had indigestion but I had OHMYGODI'MGONNADIE pain. I mean, I've had three kids with no anesthesia and my gall bladder pain was worse than any of my labors. In fact I don't even really remember postop pain because I was so relieved to not be hurting anymore.

Thing about gall bladders though is that when they go bad the symptoms can vary widely. Some people get nauseous and some don't. Some people have chest pain or indigestion, some have pain between their shoulder blades. It's just so variable. I never had pain right after a meal like most do but rather when I hadn't eaten, and it was relieved -- a little -- with eating.

I bet you can't wait to get that bad boy out, eh? Hopefully your indigestion will resolve along with the loss of your gall bladder.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 15, 2007)

Just thought I'd add my 2 cents......
I had my gallbladder out about 10 years ago after at least of YEAR of misdiagnosis. (Thanks to the crash diet that made me get all those gallstones) I had something like you describe as well, a weird indigestion feeling that felt better when I ate something. But, then again, I could only eat certain things without getting sick. I had so many weird and confusing symptoms I never knew what to expect.
Like Miss Vickie said, everyone is different. But the one thing we all had in common was the PAIN! I'm still not sure which was worse, the gall bladder pain or the pain of giving birth. They were sure close.
You'll fell so much better once the gallbladder is gone! Good luck!


----------



## MissQTPi (Aug 16, 2007)

since having my gb taken out 4 yrs ago my digestive system has gone straight to hell!!!!! irritable bowel syndrome( omg kill me now it hurts sooo bed) constipation out of this world, n MOST things I eat give me in digestion etc.......I MISS my gb....oh n the surgeon never told me to watch what I eat afterwards so by trial n error n lots of torture I have found what foods my body can process n which ones make me ask for a quick death!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 20, 2007)

I had mine out about 3 weeks ago and it was a quick one...the thing I've noticed now that I never noticed before, is just how much better I feel after eating a meal.

It may sound stupid but previously, if I ate anything at all, afterwards I'd have to wait about an hour or so for my "stomach to settle" I don't have that problem anymore. It's actually wonderful.

I had a friend who had horrible problems after having hers out and she warned me that she had IBS post surgery and many other things. I have convinced her to go get a blood test...ya see I was slightly hopeful that my gluten intolerance problems could be caused by the gall bladder. Well it's not, but a lot of people are diagnosed with gluten intolerance after the surgery. So she's going to have the blood test done and see if it's gluten intolerance/celiac causing her IBS. More doctors are now realizing that you can have celiac and be overweight...but many won't initiate the tests without the patient's urging them to do so. She cut out wheat for a few weeks and many of her IBS symptoms have faded.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 20, 2007)

I have had IBS since I was 21. So cutting out gluten is no big deal for me. But I was hoping it might clear up. 




BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I had mine out about 3 weeks ago and it was a quick one...the thing I've noticed now that I never noticed before, is just how much better I feel after eating a meal.
> 
> It may sound stupid but previously, if I ate anything at all, afterwards I'd have to wait about an hour or so for my "stomach to settle" I don't have that problem anymore. It's actually wonderful.
> 
> I had a friend who had horrible problems after having hers out and she warned me that she had IBS post surgery and many other things. I have convinced her to go get a blood test...ya see I was slightly hopeful that my gluten intolerance problems could be caused by the gall bladder. Well it's not, but a lot of people are diagnosed with gluten intolerance after the surgery. So she's going to have the blood test done and see if it's gluten intolerance/celiac causing her IBS. More doctors are now realizing that you can have celiac and be overweight...but many won't initiate the tests without the patient's urging them to do so. She cut out wheat for a few weeks and many of her IBS symptoms have faded.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 20, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I have had IBS since I was 21. So cutting out gluten is no big deal for me. But I was hoping it might clear up.



I'm not sure if it will or not...I've heard some say it had gotten worse after the removal, others it's gotten better.

Me, I just don't feel the nausea after I eat at all anymore. And I'm still living gluten free and have a ton of energy.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Aug 20, 2007)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I'm not sure if it will or not...I've heard some say it had gotten worse after the removal, others it's gotten better.
> 
> Me, I just don't feel the nausea after I eat at all anymore. And I'm still living gluten free and have a ton of energy.



Right now the biggest difference - NO FREAKIN INDEGESTION!!!!!! I've been living with chronic indegestion for about 20 years. GONE!!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Aug 20, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Right now the biggest difference - NO FREAKIN INDEGESTION!!!!!! I've been living with chronic indegestion for about 20 years. GONE!!



Ain't it great????


I've had it for about 10 years...however, I had gotten used to it, and if it was really bad I blamed it on the ulcer I had 10 years ago making a comeback or something. 

It's amazing the difference it made already.


----------



## Karel M (Aug 20, 2007)

I was having intense indigestion and pain. What happened was I was on OPTIFAST and then I decided a few days after I was off of it to cook and EAT a meal of pork chops and rice a roni. That Did It! I had intense pain. Nothing helped. I am a nurse and what ever medication I had in the house at the time like Tagamet or Pepcip didn't work, so I resorted to Pepto Bismo. That didn't work either. At about 10 p the pain was so intense it felt like a heart attack. My husband (at the time) thought I was being a Hypochondriac. I tried to sleep but the pain just wasn't letting me, so I drove myself to the emergency room of the hospital work where I worked. They gave me a shot of Demerol and in the morning called my husband to come pick me up . They told me to try to lose 10 - 20 lbs and maybe I would be able to live with it. I had just LOST 20 LBs on OPTIFAST! so No I asked to be put on the OR schedule right away because I couldn't live with that pain. I could not eat any solids. I always had severe idigestion. I had the surgery . Back then it was an open incision.(not laparasporic) NOT AN EASY SURGERY!! but I did get better. One Problem. Without a GALLBLADDER I developed CHROHNS DISEASE which I still have off and on to this very day. IT was very serious when I first got it. I had to be hospitilized and be put on prednisone from the severe diarreah and I still get it but not as violently. To this very day I have GERD and digestive problems but I have had a GASTRIC BAND put in in 2003 and removed in 2006 because I felt like it wasn't doing anything but making me miserable. So thats my story about my gallbladder. GOODLUCK- KAREL


----------

